# Visa issues



## Is davido (May 19, 2021)

I am in a situation right now, I currently am in the UAE, I was working before, got an offer from a free zone company, I was asked to cancel which I did, after my cancelation, the free zone company waited until I had just a day to enter overstay before asking me to extend my visa from my pockets, I now got another offer from a Mainland company, immediately I informed the free zone company that I will no longer wish to join them again since they had exhausted my 28 days and have let me into overstay fines for which I paid and got a new 3 months visa. Immediately I signed my MOL from the Mainland company, the free zone company immediately sent me an employment visa, for which I was very furious, when I asked them why they did that after I had clearly informed then 3 days before that I will not be joining them again, I was threatened by the HR that if I don't join them, I will not be able to get an employment visa, now I have a labor card and an employment visa from these two companies, 

I need help.


----------

